# referrals



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I did get a response from Susan for a hypnotherapist in Tennesse and she refered me on to Melissa but her site might help others as well as the NGH site and Dr. Palsson's.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this place will also make referrals: http://www.tranceworkers.com/ibs/index.html tom


----------

